
Evolver: VLSI for High Throughput Growth Experiments in Systems Biology - ArtWomb
https://www.nature.com/articles/nbt.4151
======
ArtWomb
Direct link:

[https://www.fynchbio.com/](https://www.fynchbio.com/)

Designed by Khalil Lab @ BU

[https://www.bu.edu/khalillab/](https://www.bu.edu/khalillab/)

